# Bootanimation



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Any clue as to how we can change bootanimation on new gingerbread TW rom (mesmerize)? I have attempted removing the .zip in /system/media and replacing with the new animation. But after I do so, the new file reverts back to the original bootanimation.zip


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Try placing the file in /data/local


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Same outcome... Did realize that removing the bootsamsung.qmg removes the original amimation.

Any idea if a .qmg could be written from the .zip?


----------



## oldnslow (Aug 1, 2011)

"takers_ats said:


> Any clue as to how we can change bootanimation on new gingerbread TW rom (mesmerize)? I have attempted removing the .zip in /system/media and replacing with the new animation. But after I do so, the new file reverts back to the original bootanimation.zip


A custom kernel is required to enable custom boot animations.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

try this i found it looking around http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1161354.html


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> try this i found it looking around http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1161354.html


This isn't even for our phone. I would not suggest messing with this.


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

This semi worked. was able to get the steel android text (provided in the thread) but no other bootanimation worked


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

takers_ats said:


> This semi worked. was able to get the steel android text (provided in the thread) but no other bootanimation worked


*i got it* just use the samsungani from that post, keeping your bootanimation and put the file in "/system/media/" as "sanim.zip", also open "samsungani" and change the sleep to 10


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

has anyone else tested this? If so we can hopefully see some custom boot anims before we get a working kernel. Please let the folks in teamheinz know!


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> has anyone else tested this? If so we can hopefully see some custom boot anims before we get a working kernel. Please let the folks in teamheinz know!


no survivors i tested a few bootanimation.zip's out, and they all worked


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have been trying this out on my mesmerize and am getting frustrated. Can you lay out the steps and files you used/renamed so I can finally get this. It is driving me nuts. thanks

edit, got something to work so far. I did not have things set to executable as described. Gott play with it a little more


----------



## bdemartino (Jun 8, 2011)

With the new voodoo kernel we should be able to use bootanimation.zips within /system/media like we did with 2.2 roms, I will investigate in the morning


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

heres a zip that will help you, put the files in the corresponding directory's, make sure you have the stock "bootanimation" from your phone in "/system/bin" yet. just rename any "bootanimation.zip" to "sanim.zip"


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

"bdemartino said:


> With the new voodoo kernel we should be able to use bootanimation.zips within /system/media like we did with 2.2 roms, I will investigate in the morning


'tis true my friend! Just confirmed it!

Edit: sorry, this did not work. I didn't properly remove the samsungani file.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

how do you do it that way. I remember reading about it and I though it was easier. something about chainging files from qmg to back or something


----------

